# How can i make this effect?



## HiikoCh (Aug 2, 2020)

Honestly i have no idea how to title this nor how to search it, sorry for that
The thing is, long time ago i watched a streamer on youtube playing with some friends
the streamer put some png as her "friends avatar for the stream" that lighted up every time they talked
This is The stream
Does anyone know how can i do that?


----------



## edgemv (Sep 13, 2020)

Maybe this could help.








						VTuber Tutorial: How to make reactive images for collabs using Discord
					

One minute version: https://youtu.be/I_GHGxZoahQ This effect is great for distinguishing who is talking in VTuber collaborations and a great alternative for ...




					www.youtube.com


----------

